# calibre / python Problem

## toj

Hi,

seit meinem letzten Systemupdate startet calibre nicht mehr. Versuche ich auf der Kommandozeile einen Start sieht die Ausgabe wie folgt aus:

```
user@client ~ $ calibre-debug -g

calibre 0.9.12  isfrozen: False is64bit: True

Linux-3.6.11-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7_CPU_860_@_2.80GHz-with-gentoo-2.1 Linux ('64bit', 'ELF')

('Linux', '3.6.11-gentoo', '#1 SMP Fri Dec 21 20:23:24 CET 2012')

Python 2.7.3

Linux: ('Gentoo Base System', '2.1', '')

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/calibre-debug", line 20, in <module>

    sys.exit(main())

  File "/usr/lib64/calibre/calibre/debug.py", line 206, in main

    main(['calibre'])

  File "/usr/lib64/calibre/calibre/gui2/main.py", line 438, in main

    communicate(opts, args)

  File "/usr/lib64/calibre/calibre/gui2/main.py", line 384, in communicate

    t = build_pipe()

  File "/usr/lib64/calibre/calibre/gui2/main.py", line 359, in build_pipe

    if iswindows():

TypeError: 'bool' object is not callable
```

revdep-rebuild und python-updater sind bereits erfolgreich durchgelaufen und haben nichts mehr zu meckern.

Was kann ich noch tun bzw. wo weiter suchen, um dem Fehler auf die Schliche zu kommen?

----------

## franzf

Gentoo Bugreport aufmachen, auf Zeilen 359 und 343 in src/calibre/gui2/main.py hinweisen: 343 ist korrekt, 359 falsch - das ist ein Bug in calibre.

Auch ein calibre bugreport wäre nicht schlecht. -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/calibre

----------

## toj

Eine kleine Aktualisierung:

Nachdem ich noch ein wenig mit der Konfiguration in ~/.config/calibre experimentiert habe, kann ich die Debug Ausgabe von oben nicht mehr reproduzieren. Das eigentliche Problem, dass Calibre nicht startet existiert weiter; ich konnte aber zumindest herausfinden, dass es nur auftritt wenn die Bibliothek im Netz (nfs) liegt. 

~/.config/calibre/global.py:

funktioniert:

```
library_path = '/home/user/Bibliothek'

```

funktioniert nicht mehr:

```
library_path = u'/mnt/auto/localnet/nfs-home/user/Bibliothek'
```

----------

